# Tom's Short ECLSTS Video



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A short video of ECLSTS. My battery died way sooner than expected so a lot fewer shots. Sorry if your layout didn't make it or your favorite dealer isn't here.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Thanks for posting. Wish I had been there.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed the video 
Thanks 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------

